# للايجار نطيطات و زحاليق وملاعب صابونية وبونات وادوات تسالي



## مسوقة (18 مارس 2014)

*
خطوات المرح للترفيه
للايجار نطيطات و زحاليق وملاعب صابونية وبالونات وادوات تسالي
يوجد عاملة مع الالات على حسب الطلب































كما يوجد انواع اخرى من الالعاب حسب الطلب

لتواصل:



0544651144
او
0549894770

Mail:

[email protected]
التويتر:
@Mara7_lltrfeh
انستنقرام:
Mara7_lltrfeh
الواتساب:


0544651144
او
0549894770
​*


----------



## مسوقة (6 أبريل 2014)

*رد: للايجار نطيطات و زحاليق وملاعب صابونية وبونات وادوات تسالي*

اعلن معنا 50 اعلان ب 150 ريال سعودي فقط


----------



## مسوقة (6 مايو 2014)

*رد: للايجار نطيطات و زحاليق وملاعب صابونية وبونات وادوات تسالي*

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

